# Suche Koop-Spiel mit Taktik



## Gwizdo (8. April 2013)

Hallo
Folgendes Problem
ich spiele gern mit nem freund zusammen
nun haben wir etwas bf3 im koopmodus gespielt und sind angetan von den szenarien
davon gibt es aber nur 6 im koop modus

gibt es denn ähnliche spiele die einem in sachen taktik und absprache viel koop modus bieten ?

es kann ruhig sowas wie battlefield sein, nur sind 6 szenarios halt sehr wenig

mfg


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2013)

Zwischenfrage: Muss es ein Shooter sein?


----------



## Gwizdo (8. April 2013)

nicht unbedingt, macht aber fun mit dem taktieren
und borderlands 2 ist auch nur geballer


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2013)

Das wär ja dann wieder ein Shooter


----------



## Gwizdo (8. April 2013)

ja, aber ohne taktieren
uns gefällt das taktieren in den szenarios von bf3 halt
nicht einfach nur dumm rumballern

deswegen die frage nach spielen in dnen der koopmodus etwas länger in dieser richtung ausfällt


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2013)

Die SWAT-Spiele


----------



## Ogil (8. April 2013)

Das heisst Du suchst einen Taktik-Shooter mit Coop-Modus?

Die neueren "Operation Flashpoint"-Spiele ("Dragon Rising" und "Red River") haben Coop und man kann da die komplette Story im Coop durchspielen. 

Tom Clancy's Ghost Recon: Future Soldier hat ebenfalls Coop fuer die Story.


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2013)

Hier noch ne Liste von der Gamestar: http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/action/taktik-shooter/genre-353.html


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2013)

Payday: The Heist
Portal 2
Natural Selection 2 - ist aber schon wieder mehr MMO statt Coop
StarCraft 2 gegen Bots
Magicka
Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light
Dungeon Defenders
Orcs must Die 2
Baldurs Gate 2


Btw. Suchmaschine
http://www.co-optimus.com/system.php?id=4&page=0&playerComp=%3E%3D&playerNum=2&esrb=%&released=Y&online=on


----------



## Schrottinator (8. April 2013)

Naja, vieles davon verlangt nicht wirklich Taktik ^^


----------



## vollmi (8. April 2013)

COD Black OPs und world at war haben auch klasse COOP Level.

mfG René


----------



## Wynn (8. April 2013)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Hier noch ne Liste von der Gamestar: http://www.gamestar..../genre-353.html





Bei der Liste findest du vieleicht was 

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Spiele-Thema-239104/Specials/Die-besten-Koop-Spiele-894320/


----------



## Legendary (8. April 2013)

Orcs must die

Orcs must die 2

BESCHTE! (kein Ego Shooter)


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (8. April 2013)

Joa halt die üblichen MOBA-Titel
Und ist zwar kein Shooter, aber ich hab immer riesen Spaß bei Civilization 5 mit meinem Kumpel gehabt


----------

